# Getting ready to switch from 922 to Hopper/Joey...



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

and I have a few questions.

I have a 922 and 211. My 922 has just failed for about the 10th time so I guess it's time to make the switch. 

First I have been with Dish forever. Even before they were Dish. I am used to not getting any deals because I am not a new customer. Any way around the upgrade fee? FYI...I have the monthly maintenance plan which I am thinking about cancelling.

2. I think I just found the answer to this on this forum. The EHDs are transferable from 922 to Hopper. I don't have to use esata. I can use the USB that I am using now.

3. Big fan of Sling here. I just order a Sling when I call for my installation?

4. I have a one coax line coming from my dish to my Hopper location. From there the installer can use my home distribution to run to my Joeys? Correct? Does the coax have to be a of a certain kind? I believe my is RG6. It was installed about 12 years ago.

5. OTA. Big fan of this too. When/IF we get OTA for Hopper my one coax coming from my antenna will be able to hook to whatever the module is?

Thanks guys...I know these questions will be much better answered here than by a CSR.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

You're doing the same thing I did with my 922 and 211. Here's my tips:

Keep the maintenance plan. It'll make the truck roll for installation $15. The usual deal is $99 for a Hopper and a Joey with a 2 year renewal. That'll take care of the whole thing.

EHD is absolutely transferable. I had some stuff go flaky but I'd say 95% of my recordings transferred fine, and that was just after release. Now it's way better.

Order the sling whenever you want; it's just one USB plug, the Hopper reboots and you're done.

One RG6 coax to the Hopper is fine, if your home distribution is there, they can chain the Joeys from there too.

OTA will be very soon. It's this: http://www.mydish.com/support/usb-digital-ota-tuner


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks. That's all sounds good. 

One more question. My downstairs LCD is hooked up via component video due to the fact that the one and only HDMI input is mangled. Anyone have any luck changing out an HDMI input?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

my friend swapped out an HDMI port and a couple of capacitors pretty easily. depends on the model of tv, though. some of them can be really tough to work in.

edit: Hopper's got component too. I use that to feed my cat5 distribution upstairs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Calvin386 said:


> Thanks. That's all sounds good.
> 
> One more question. My downstairs LCD is hooked up via component video due to the fact that the one and only HDMI input is mangled. Anyone have any luck changing out an HDMI input?


What that mean "mangled" in technical terms ?


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Ras I could put my Hopper downstairs but my coax from my Dish runs to the upstairs location. I would rather not do that if I can avoid it. 

Psmith this particular LCD is several year old 720p Sony with one HDMI input. The input has small pins in it instead of that bar looking thing in the newer LCD's. The pins are bent over. I think I might be able to straighten them out....maybe.

I'm in a bit of a tough spot here. It would cost more than the LCD is worth to have someone fix it. Everything is working fine now except for the 922 which Dish will replace for free. If I just get rid of the old Sony move the upstairs LCD downstairs and invest in a new LED or something, it would be alot of money to just switch to the Hopper / Joey. 

Decisions decisions......


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps just replace the HDMI connector inside of your old Sony TV. I would try it first.
Bending "pins" would case of damage to non-fixable state.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

If you can't have the Hopper at that TV's location you can get an HDMI --> component converter such as this one:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10114&cs_id=1011410&p_id=8125&seq=1&format=2

It's HDCP-compliant so no worries there either.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Halo. I didn't know they had those. 

That could solve my problem.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

My Hopper/Joey is coming wed 11/7.

I was able to order the OTA module which was a surprise. I also ordered the Sligbox.

My EHD is mini usb. Can I purchase a esata wire that will operate my EHD or do you have to have a esata EHD? Is there any reason to do that?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

eSATA's not enabled yet. It'll acknowledge that you've plugged something in but will throw a popup saying it's not enabled. The USB ports are all on though.

Let us know how the OTA stuff goes; I haven't gotten my adapter yet and I'm going to have to pop a new hole and run a new cable for my antenna.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

"Calvin386" said:


> My Hopper/Joey is coming wed 11/7.
> 
> I was able to order the OTA module which was a surprise. I also ordered the Sligbox.
> 
> My EHD is mini usb. Can I purchase a esata wire that will operate my EHD or do you have to have a esata EHD? Is there any reason to do that?


Currently Hopper only supports USB hard drives. Also, currently, Hopper has no OTA adapter. It is coming out "soon." My hopes are that it will be here by the end of the month. The OTA module is for the older Dish receivers and is not compatible with Hopper. The Hopper OTA adapter will be USB.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Most likely, the OTA USB box will come alive in Summer as promised.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Well I have my Hopper and 2 Joeys installed. Everything went in fine. The installer did not have an OTA module for me even though Dish let me order one. Kind of what I expected really. I will call Dish tomorrow and make sure I am not charged for it. 

He did bring my Slingbox though. Using the Dish remote app, I can see my receiver, guide and DVR. However, when I hit live tv or try to view a DVR program it tells me "invalid finderID". Anyone know what that means?

Now for PTAT. Should I enable it or not? I know it saves everything for 8 days. If there is something I want to keep longer can I do that?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Calvin386 said:


> Now for PTAT. Should I enable it or not? I know it saves everything for 8 days. If there is something I want to keep longer can I do that?


You can set the number of days and limit the channels, if you wish. I'd recommend that you turn it on for now ... you can always turn it off later if you find it doesn't help.

Where it helps: Whenever you record two prime time broadcast networks at the same time. And whenever you forget to record something and hear about it at work the next day ... you can go back.

Any timers set for PTAT programs will keep indefinitely ... just like a regular time. Or if you see something good in your PTAT folder it can be manually saved.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I set a timer for Survivor tonight. So if I enable PTAT, I don't need to remove the survivor timer. 

Some have said I should wait a few days before enabling it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you enable PTAT the Survivor timer will show "skipped" but when recorded the show will show up under "My Recordings" (as well as in the PTAT folder). At the end of the 8 days (or whatever time period you set PTAT to keep) the show will stay in your My Recordings folder without further action.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Wow that's pretty convenient. How do I make it skip commercials or is that automatic?

Any ideas about my slingbox issue?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Calvin386 said:


> Wow that's pretty convenient. How do I make it skip commercials or is that automatic?


You will be prompted when you start to play back a national PTAT program. The commercials are not skipped until at least an hour after the show finishes (at least I've never seen a program marked with the skip info faster than that).



> Any ideas about my slingbox issue?


Sorry ... i have no real experience with Sling.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

James Long said:


> You will be prompted when you start to play back a national PTAT program. The commercials are not skipped until at least an hour after the show finishes (at least I've never seen a program marked with the skip info faster than that).


One quick note on the Auto Hop feature, AutoHop will not work until 1am the day after the show originally airs. So if you recorded a show on Monday evening, you will be able to AutoHop the commercials after 1am EST the day after.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I started PTAT. everything worked exactly as you said. Thanks.


----------

